# Recommendations for an alternative Zauberflote?



## AClockworkOrange

As the title succinctly states, I am looking for recommendations for an alternative recording of Die Zauberflote.

It is not that I am unhappy with my present two recordings on CD, I'm not. Otto Klemperer's recording is superb and I enjoy Ferenc Fricsay's recording too.

The alternative is that I am looking for a contrasting approach, a more historically informed approach.

The two I have narrowed it down to at present are as a follows:

1) Rene Jacobs & the Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin

or

2) Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe















Any input provided would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aramis

Jacobs. You don't have a decend Mozart opera collection without all of his recordings. It's not the best of his cycle, but neither is _Zauberflote_ in Mozart's.


----------



## Guest

It has to be the Jacobs recording. Admittedly I haven't heard the Abbado, but Jacobs is a genius with the Mozart operas. Get them all.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I like Sir George Solti's version on Decca with the Vienna Philharmonic dating from 1991. It trounces his earlier analogue version from 1970 and Boehm's Decca version. Fischer-Dieskau's performance on the Deutsche Grammophon 1954 Mono version is unparalleled though but not the best of recordings. There are just too many good versions of this easy-going and easy to love opera and never too many notes :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

There are literally dozens of marvelous recordings of Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_. I must own 8 or 9 myself. Considering your desire for something more HIP ("Historically Informed") I would recommend the recordings by either Jacobs, William Christie, or John Eliot Gardiner. Of them... Jacobs would be my first choice.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's not the best of his cycle, but neither is Zauberflote in Mozart's.

*Ye Blasphemer!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

BPO/Bohm (DG,1964).


----------



## Guest

I will say that I have found Abbado's Mahler Chamber Orchestra hit and miss. Their recordings of some of Mozart's late operas was mediocre at best, but their teaming up with Giuliani Carmignola for Mozart's Violin Concertos and Sinfonia concertante were quite good - I suspect that was due more to the addition of Carmignola. 

I agree, though, that after the Jacobs recording, William Christie's is also quite good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thank you all for your input.

Though I am curious about Solti and I have heard praise for Bohm, I am looking for an historically informed approach to compliment Klemperer and Fricsay.

Looking at your input, I will definitely go with the René Jacobs recording. I have heard "Zu Hilfe! Zu Hilfe!" And watched an interesting video from Harmonia Mundi with René Jacobs on YouTube which have really piqued my curiosity. I will likely order this recording this afternoon.

I notice on opera CD recommendation thread the René Jacobs comes highly recommended in a number of Operas. Depending on this recording, I may look at more of his recordings in future.

Again, thank you all for your input. :tiphat:


----------



## Couac Addict

For a ye olde pre-CD recording , I lean towards Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic...the DG recording - not the earlier Decca.
I do so mainly for the ensemble. My favourite Tamino/Papageno/Queen of the Night.

For a recording since the CD... the Abbado and Jacobs are a couple of the best and you should test drive both to make an informed decison.
Another recording that flies under the radar is Christie/Les Artes Florissants. Whilst the principals are better in the other recordings this is possibly better overall as the smaller parts are cast well.


----------

